# The Adventures of Lord Zargon (2013)



## RexBHamilton (Mar 25, 2012)

*Lord Zargon thanks Bloodview Haunted House*

Lord Zargon thanks Bloodview Haunted House
　
December 23, 2013
　
Designers of Doom:
　
On Friday, September 13, I was surrounded by a throng of ghouls, many of them first-time spookers, at Bloodview Haunted House in Broadview Heights, Ohio. Under a black sky filled with swarms of stars, Bloodview came back from the dead for the first time in 2013. My gratitude, as always, goes to the Broadview Heights Lions Club.


----------



## RexBHamilton (Mar 25, 2012)

Follow my tour of midwest haunts that I visited during the 2013 haunting season.


----------



## RexBHamilton (Mar 25, 2012)

*Lord Zargon thanks Forsaken and Undead Armageddon*

Lord Zargon thanks Forsaken and Undead Armageddon
　
December 24, 2013
　
Architects of Agony:
　
On Friday, September 27, I prowled the long hallways of Forsaken Haunted House in Mentor, Ohio. There were fiends on my left and maniacs on my right all night. Designer Brian "Gadget" Warner and show goddess "Killer Katie" Johnson were my champions that glorious, black night.
　
Cameron Undead is the producer of Undead Armageddon in Troy Township, (Geauga County) Ohio, a first-year outdoor attraction that hugs up alongside the peaceful Cuyahoga river. On Saturday the 28th, I was a zombie amongst a host of other undead berserkers who made that warm evening a lovely one. My praises to Cameron for his dedication to deadification.


----------



## RexBHamilton (Mar 25, 2012)

*Lord Zargon thanks Carnival of Horrors*

Lord Zargon thanks Carnival of Horrors
　
　
December 25, 2013
　
　
Blissful Butchers:
　
　
On Friday the 5th of October, I took delight in prowling the hallways of Carnival of Horrors in Cuyahoga Falls, Ohio. The stars shone brightly as we black fiends did our dirty work. Producer Ryan Pluta has my gratitude.


----------



## RexBHamilton (Mar 25, 2012)

*Lord Zargon thanks The Scare-a-torium*

Lord Zargon thanks The Scare-a-torium
　
　
December 26, 2013
　
　
Venerated Vermin:
　
　
The first stop on my grand Midwest haunt tour was The Scare-a-torium, now in its third location, in Columbus, Ohio. On Saturday, October 12th, I made short work of those foolish enough to enter. The Scare-a-torium's producer is Kelly Collins, and he has my evil thanks.


----------



## RexBHamilton (Mar 25, 2012)

*Lord Zargon thanks Niles Haunted House Scream Park*

Lord Zargon thanks Niles Haunted House Scream Park
　
　
December 26, 2013
　
　
Sinners, all:
　
My grand tour's second stop was the Niles Haunted House Scream Park in Niles, Michigan. On Sunday, October 13, I dared the brave as Niles celebrated its 40th season and welcomed its 1,500,000th customer that night. Producers Joe Leach and Pete Karlowicz treated me like royalty.


----------



## RexBHamilton (Mar 25, 2012)

*Lord Zargon thanks Raven's Grin Inn*

Lord Zargon thanks Raven's Grin Inn
　
　
December 27, 2013
　
　
Prophets of Doom:
　
Stop number three of my grand 2013 tour was a four-day visit to the weirdest haunt there is, Raven's Grin Inn in Mount Carroll, Illinois. For four evenings (October 14-17) I assisted in stupefying those who traveled from afar for an upside-down look at true haunted goofiness. Producer Jim Warfield was my charming host.


----------



## RexBHamilton (Mar 25, 2012)

*Lord Zargon thanks Mystery Manor*

Lord Zargon thanks Mystery Manor
　
　
December 27, 2013
　
　
Greetings, my pets:
　
　
The fourth stop on my grand tour was Mystery Manor, located just a few blocks from downtown Omaha, Nebraska. From Friday, October 18 through Wednesday the 23rd, I stalked the foolish inside this 3-story hulk of horror. Producers Wayne Sealy, Mark Sealy and Matt Wood were my genteel hosts.


----------



## RexBHamilton (Mar 25, 2012)

*Lord Zargon thanks The Asylum Experiment*

Lord Zargon thanks The Asylum Experiment
　
　
December 28, 2013
　
　
Dear Ones:
　
Stop number five on my midwestern tour was The Asylum Experiment at The Odeum Expo Center in Villa Park (Chicago), Illinois. Designer Dave Link and producer Spike Mike put together a large, classy haunt run by a loyal company of haunted performers. On Thursday the 24th and Friday the 25th I was their guest, and I took pleasure in my visits to their strange world.


----------



## RexBHamilton (Mar 25, 2012)

*Lord Zargon thanks Carnevil*

Lord Zargon thanks Carnevil
　
　
December 29, 2013
　
　
Slashers and Slasherettes:
　
　
The sixth and final stop on my grand, midwestern haunt tour was to a new show - Carnevil, outside the Sears Centre Arena in Hoffman Estates (Chicago), Illinois. Producer Ken Spriggs brought along a number of his former DreamReapers crew members to populate the two tent and one trailer attractions. I visited their windswept and rain-filled haunts on Saturday, October 26 and enjoyed them all.


----------



## RexBHamilton (Mar 25, 2012)

*Lord Zargon thanks The Haunted Hydro*

Lord Zargon thanks The Haunted Hydro
　
　
December 29, 2013
　
　
Towers of Treachery:
　
　
Halloween Night, October 31st, marked the 19th year in a row that I have visited The Haunted Hydro in historic Fremont, Ohio. Inside the Hydro's massive concrete buttresses, I did all that I could to hellelebrate the Day of Days. Crazy Bob Turner and Crazy Beth Turner are the Hydro's co-producers, and I thank them for their hospitality.


----------



## The Red Skull (Dec 23, 2010)

Holy Cow, Crazy Bob is still alive?!?!
I did the final year of the Fremont Medieval Festival and loved driving by the Hydro.


----------

